# Fishing 3 Mile last night 2-5-11



## baby snooks (Sep 7, 2010)

Went to 3 mile last night around 8:00pm. Fished with live bull minnows, dead shrimp and some cut bait for about 2 hours only catching 1 white. We decided to go with gulp shimp and jig the bottom around midnight, then it was fish on! No pics, but we wound up with about 40 white trout in about an hour and a half. It was COLD AS HELL, but we managed to have a decent night out!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Burr, It was cold and damp night to be fishing. your tuffer than me


----------

